# Creation de compte a partir de iCloud. Pour ou contre ?



## Louis-Cwlf (13 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, je suis l'actualité high-tech et surtout Apple et après quelques rumeurs (plus ou moins fiable) Apple développerai un système de création de compte a partir de l'identifiant iCloud. 
Je voulais savoir si ce genre de pratique vous serai utile ou surtout si vous seriez retissant a l'idée de crée des comptes avec votre identifiant iCloud ?


----------



## Madame Mim (15 Mai 2018)

Louis-Cwlf a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis l'actualité high-tech et surtout Apple et après quelques rumeurs (plus ou moins fiable) Apple développerai un système de création de compte a partir de l'identifiant iCloud.
> Je voulais savoir si ce genre de pratique vous serai utile ou surtout si vous seriez retissant a l'idée de crée des comptes avec votre identifiant iCloud ?



Moi tout à fait réticente.


----------



## USB09 (15 Mai 2018)

Quand on achète un iPhone ou iPad, APPLE propose la création d’un compte, identifiants, mail, etc...
J’ai pas spécialement d’avis là dessus, j’en ai créer pour mes parents.


----------



## Madame Mim (15 Mai 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Quand on achète un iPhone ou iPad, APPLE propose la création d’un compte, identifiants, mail, etc...
> J’ai pas spécialement d’avis là dessus, j’en ai créer pour mes parents.



Pour un identifiant Apple je n´ai pas de problème mais moi j´avais compris que c'était pour la création de compte sur des sites / services autres que ceux d´Apple.
Je pense que c'est cela que Louis-Cwlf voulait dire ou alors je suis complètement à côté de la plaque.


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (15 Mai 2018)

Oui, c'est vrai tu es un pu a cote de la plaque mais pas grave  et oui je parlais bien de site externe a Apple


----------



## USB09 (15 Mai 2018)

Pour répondre à ta question je cultive 3 compte mail:
.professionnelle
.personnelle
.mail poubelle (c’est celui ci qui me sert pour les sites marchand)

Et non je ne cède pas mon compte iCloud a quiconque.


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (16 Mai 2018)

Oui, c'est sur que de ce point de vu ce type de service est bon a savoir


----------

